# 2013 PSL1 11 speed?



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a nasty crash yesterday and destroyed my brifters and front wheel, so I've decided to upgrade to Ultegra 11 speed. My concern is that the 2013 PSL1 wheel won't accept the 11 speed cassette. Can anyone confirm if the freehub will accept an 11 speed cassette?


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

If the driver is 11sp compatible, "11 SPEED" will be laser etched on the driver body. Another way to tell is that the 11sp wheels have a 2x lacing pattern on the drive side and the 10sp versions are radial.

Hope it helps.


----------

